# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier – флагманская плата под LGA 1151 для построения игровой системы с четырьмя

## Labs

В то время как компания Intel только готовится представить восьмое поколение процессоров Core, наиболее актуальным решением компании для настольных компьютеров остается семейство Core седьмого поколения, оно же Kaby Lake. В свою очередь флагманским чипсетом для данной платформы на сегодняшний день является Intel Z270, при построении мощной системы логичнее останавливать свой выбор на материнских платах именно на базе Z270. Помимо отсутствия каких-либо ограничений в разгоне компонентов, такие решения, как правило, обладают мощными преобразователями питания процессора, соответственно, нет вопросов и по части долговечности при работе в условиях повышенных нагрузок.

Сегодня в поле нашего внимания продукт именно с такими исходными данными. Это флагманская материнская плата компании ASRock для платформы Intel LGA 1151, и имя ей — Z270 SuperCarrier.

*Технические характеристики и функционал*

Разработчики компании ASRock всегда хорошо умели дифференцировать свои решения по функционалу, предлагая достаточно обширные модельные ряды, содержащие продукты для самых разных сценариев использования и запросов клиентов. Причем функционал всегда дозирован с едва ли не ювелирной точностью, и всевозможные дополнительные контроллеры появляются на этих платах лишь там, где это действительно актуально.

Все это актуально для решений нижнего или среднего ценовых диапазонов. Но для таких продуктов, как ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier, работет противоположный подход. Здесь важна максимальная функциональность! Многие производители воспринимают это слишком буквально, выбирая странный путь по интеграции просто невообразимого и непонятно кому нужного количества портов SATA и USB. Или же устанавливают ряд слотов для видеокарт, большинство из которых подключены не туда или не так, чтобы их действительно можно было использовать по назначению. В продуктах ASRock же, по нашим наблюдениям, напротив, подобные решения строятся так, что не придраться. Но обо всем по порядку.

Одним из основных признаков готовности материнской платы к построению мощной игровой системы всегда являлась возможность поддержки конфигураций из нескольких видеокарт. Однако платформа LGA 1151 не слишком хорошо приспособлена для этих целей, потому как для подключения 3D-ускорителей располагает лишь шестнадцатью линиями PCIe Gen3, предоставляемыми котроллером процессора. Поэтому более-менее адекватно выглядят лишь тандемы из двух карт, каждая из которых получает по восемь линий PCIe Gen3, что вполне годится для не самых мощных ускорителей. Третий слот часто реализуется за счет четырех линий PCIe Gen2 контроллера чипсета, и для игр такое решение не раоботает.

Но что же делать пользователям, которым все же хочется построить бескомпромиссную систему из трех-четырех видеокарт? Для них в Z270 SuperCarrier разработчики ASRock применили недешевое, но вполне подходящее решение проблемы. Речь идет о чипе Broadcom PEX 8747.

Представляет он собой коммутатор интерфейса PCI Express Gen3, поддерживающий до пяти портов и 48 линий суммарной пропускной способностью до 8 GT/s (гигатранзакций в секунду). Один из портов коммутатора подключается к контроллеру шины PCIe Gen3 в процессоре, а к четырем оставшимся присоединены четыре слота для видеокарт, каждый из которых, в случае использования всех четырех, получает по восемь линий PCIe Gen3. Если видеокарт три, то первая получит шестнадцать, вторая и третья по восемь линий PCIe Gen3. Если же две, то каждая будет располагать уже шестнадцатью линиями PCIe Gen3.

Таким образом ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier позволяет построить систему с двумя, тремя или четырьмя видеокартами без перекосов по пропускной способности. То есть реализовывать полноценные тандемы.
Следующий традиционный атрибут любой игровой системы – сетевые возможности платы. Здесь обычно у производителей MoBo все было просто: стандартная плата – один контроллер, игровая – два, с возможностью объединения в тандем для увеличения пропускной способности. Это в ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier, конечно же, есть. Используются два чипа Intel – гигабитный физического уровня PHY I219V, реализующий сетевые возможности чипсета, и полностью самодостаточный PCIe-контроллер I211AT. Возможность их работы в тандеме (так называемый режим Teaming) позволяет номинально удвоить пропускную способность сетевого канала и максимально улучшить качество соединения.

Но это не все. Разработчики оснастили свою флагманскую плату сетевым контроллером AQUANTIA AQC108, обеспечивающим поддержку пятигигабитных сетей: LAN 100/1000/2500/5000 Mb/s!

Что ж, беспрецедентный функционал по поддержке проводных сетей – это прекрасно, но что если протянуть сетевой кабель к месту установки компьютера не представляется возможным или это неудобно? Для таких случаев в ASRock решили добавить и поддержку беспроводных сетей. Причем модуль Wi-Fi/BT здесь не просто отдельная плата расширения для штатного слота PCIe, как это часто бывает, а именно интегрированный контроллер. Он заранее установлен в специальный слот mini PCIe, распаянный около панели входов/выходов, и оснащен металлическим экранированием, а винтовые разъемы для антенн выведены на заднюю панель. То есть интеграция максимальная.

Сам по себе модуль представляет решение Intel 802.11ac, поддерживающее стандарты Wi-Fi 802.11ac 2,4/5 ГГц и Bluetooth 4.0. При хорошем уровне сигнала максимальных 433 Мбит/с более чем достаточно для большинства пользовательских задач, в том числе и онлайновых игр. Таким образом, компьютер на основе ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier можно полноценно использовать и там, где нет никакой возможности подвести к нему витую пару, и там, где с организацией проводной сети никаких вопросов не возникает.

В сознании масс, любая серьезная игровая система, почему-то подразумевает использование быстрых накопителей. Быстрых, значит требующих подключение по интерфейсу SATA Express. По этой причине шести портов SATA 6Gb/s, предлагаемых чипсетом Intel Z270, мало. Так что ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier совершенно не могла обойтись без контроллера ASMedia ASM1061, предлагающего еще четыре порта SATA 6Gb/s, которые могут объединяться в пару SATA Express.

Кроме этого, плата оснащена еще тремя слотами M.2, в которые могут устанавливаться накопители с интерфейсом как SATA 6Gb/s, так и PCIe. Естественно, использование в слотах M.2 накопителей с интерфейсом SATA 6Gb/s выключает общие порты SATA, поэтому применение дополнительного контроллера более чем оправдано.

Однозначно востребованный в составе ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier интерфейс USB 3.1, совместно с более редким, но куда более функциональным Thunderbolt 3, построен на контроллере Intel JHL6540 ThunderBolt 3/USB 3.1 с логикой Texas Instruments TPS65982D, коммутирующей работу портов ThunderBolt 3/USB 3.1 Type-C. Силовые контроллеры позволяют выдавать на данные порты ток до 3А или 36 Вт, что актуально для скоростной зарядки устройств с очень емкими аккумуляторами. Таких, как, например, iPad.

Конечно же, продукт такого высокого уровня просто обязан быть оснащен соответствующим звуковым трактом. Звук в Z270 SuperCarrier построен на самом продвинутом кодеке компании Realtek, ALC1220, а в его цепях используется высококачественная элементная база Purity Sound 4. Схема предоставляет возможность использования 7.1-канальных систем и способна «раскачивать» даже самые мощные наушники.

Панель входов-выходов ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier укомплектована весьма плотно. Для увеличения количества свободного места разработчики полностью отказались от использования громоздких видеовыходов DVI и D-Sub, подключаемых к встроенному видеоядру процессоров Intel, в пользу более компактных, совершенных и современных HDMI с Display Port 1.2.

Для подключения мыши с клавиатурой выделена отдельная группа из пары портов USB 2.0 и одного PS/2. Следом идет блок для антенн модуля беспроводной связи и выше обозначенные видеовыходы. После распаяны два блока с разъемами RJ-45 гигабитных котроллеров, спаренных с двумя портами USB 3.1 Type-A и Type-C (они же Thunderbolt 3), и блок с разъемом RJ-45 пятигигабитного контроллера AQUANTIA, выполненного совместно с парой USB 3.0. Замыкает ряд группа из пяти аналоговых входов-выходов Mini-Jack и цифрового оптического S/PDIF.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Дизайн материнской платы можно смело назвать выдающимся. Оформлена она в необычном сочетании черного и светло-серого цветов, с намеком на покрытие взлетно-посадочной полосы. Дело в том, что фигурирующее в названии продукта слово Supercarrier используется как неофициальное название самых больших авианосцев водоизмещением свыше 70 000 тонн. Поэтому по диагонали, от одной до другой стороны текстолита, на нем выполнено граффити в виде разметки взлетно-посадочной полосы. Да и весь дизайн платы, так или иначе, намекает на схожесть с авианосцем. Остается только нашпиговать ее четырьмя видеокартами, мощным процессором с адекватным кулером, всевозможными накопителями и вооруженный до зубов авианосец готов.

Помимо радиаторов охлаждения различных компонентов платы ключевым элементом ее дизайна выступает огромный кожух, скрывающий I/O панель и весь звуковой тракт. Изготовлен он из пластика и выполняет скорее декоративные, нежели утилитарные функции, хотя, по заверениям ASRock, он отлично защищает аудиотракт и выходы на панели от статического электричества.

В завершение картины радиаторы чипсета, транзисторов преобразователя питания процессора, а также две области под вышеупомянутым кожухом оснащены светодиодной подсветкой, именуемой ASRock AURA RGB LED. Ее цвет и алгоритм управления свечением можно выбирать в соответствующем меню UEFI BIOS.

Наиглавнейшая часть системы – центральный процессор, обеспечивается питанием, формируемым 14-фазным (8+4+1+1) преобразователем, работающим под управлением полностью цифрового ШИМ-контроллера International Rectifier IR35201 с использованием дублеров фаз. Такого количества фаз более чем достаточно для обеспечения стабильным питанием абсолютно любой модели CPU Intel даже в режиме самого экстремального разгона. Мощь, надежность и эффективность преобразователя подкрепляется использованием элементной базы самого высокого класса и качества. Это высококлассные дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками, способные работать с токами до 60А, продвинутые полевые транзисторы (MOSFET) Texas Instruments NexFET и полимерные конденсаторы Nichicon 12K Black Caps с пониженным последовательным сопротивлением. Все это позволяет значительно увеличить КПД преобразователя и, следовательно, значительно уменьшить потери электроэнергии, заодно снизив нагрев самих элементов, что особенно актуально при разгоне процессоров.

Ключевые транзисторы традиционно размещены вокруг разъема с двух сторон от процессорного разъема, а с третьей установлен вышеупомянутый чип-коммутатор Broadcom PEX 8747. Последний греется под нагрузкой довольно ощутимо, поэтому выполнен с металлической крышкой. Его разработчики ASRock оснастили алюминиевым радиатором, соединенным с радиаторами охлаждения полевых транзисторов преобразователя питания процессора в единую систему. Это позволяет равномерно распределять тепло по элементам и максимально эффективно использовать воздушные потоки, исходящие от процессорного кулера. Если они, конечно, будут.

Для охлаждения чипсета используется плоский, но достаточно объемный алюминиевый радиатор с загадочными цифрами 27.

Поскольку Z270 SuperCarrier вполне может использоваться и вне корпуса, на шасси или в составе открытого стенда, она оснащена соответствующей атрибутикой: кнопками включения и принудительной перезагрузки системы (Power и Reset) и портом Type-A USB 3.0, распаянным прямо на текстолите.

Кроме этого на плате распаян индикатор POST-кодов и переключатель между микросхемами EPROM, в которых хранятся микропрограммы, управляющие работой всей системы. На случай, если пользователь погорячится с какими-либо настройками настолько, что система не сможет стартовать, на панели входов-выходов имеется кнопка сброса настроек на значения по умолчанию.

Звуковая система, как уже говорилось, построена на высококачественном кодеке Realtek ALC1220. Но сам по себе чип значит далеко не всё, ведь он – только источник аналогового звука, на качество которого определяющее значение оказывает и остальная составляющая тракта. Здесь разработчики применили целый ряд технических решений, так или иначе улучшающих качество выводимого сигнала.

Так, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные электромагнитные помехи в тракте, приходящие из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. В выходных фильтрах используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а для фронтального выхода на наушники применяется выделенный операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий наушники с импедансом до 600 Ом (с его автоматическим определением). В довершение картины контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier поставляется в довольно габаритной коробке, оснащенной ручкой для переноски и заключенной в глянцевую картонную обложку, на поверхности которой подробно рассказано обо всех преимуществах продукта.

В комплект поставки входит четыре сигнальных кабеля SATA, четыре мостика NVIDIA SLI для объединения видеокарт в тандемы, винты для крепления модулей в слоты Ultra M.2, заглушка для I/O-панели, диск с драйверами, руководства по эксплуатации и сборке системы.

*ASRock UEFI*

Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка для настройки и управления системой пользователем, носящая имя ASRock UEFI. Ее внешний вид и структура не претерпели каких-либо заметных изменений с версиями, которыми комплектовались материнские платы на основе чипсетов Intel серии 100.

Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей в оболочке предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, EZ Mode и Advanced Mode.

В первом вся информация и настройки сосредоточены на одном экране. Слева мы видим информацию об установленной модели процессора и его максимальной частоте функционирования, а также данные о модулях памяти и накопителях. Справа выводятся данные о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же отмечено и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.

В режиме EZ Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки: включать XMP-профиль модулей памяти и режим RAID, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств с помощью мыши путем простого перетаскивания соответствующих ярлыков.

Единственное подменю в EZ Mode носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Опция System Browser позволяет получить наглядную информацию о том, какие именно устройства установлены или подключены в те или иные порты и разъемы.

Наконец, инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате, что позволяет тонко настраивать баланс между производительностью системы и уровнем издаваемого шума.

Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета. Основная масса доступных опций служит для конфигурирования аспектов работы системы в целом и, в принципе, набор стандартен, хотя и стоит отметить, что представлен он в исчерпывающем объеме.

Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.

Наибольший интерес среди продвинутых пользователей, очевидно, вызовет раздел OC Tweaker.

Помимо изобилия ручных настроек здесь присутствуют опции для автоматического разгона вычислительных и графического ядер процессора, с помощью которых оверклокингом может заняться даже несведущий новичок. Достаточно лишь выбрать желаемую частоту и перезагрузить систему с сохранением настроек.

*Разгон и тестирование*

Оверклокерские способности Z270 SuperCarrier тестировались совместно со следующим набором комплектующих:
процессор: Intel Core i5-7600К;
накопитель: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB;
видеокарта: MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G;
оперативная память: 2х4 GB, Geil Dragon RAM PC4-24000;
кулер: СЖО Corsair H60;
блок питания: Aerocool Templarius Imperator 1150W;
шасси: Cooler Master LAB.
Немного ранее, при тестировании материнских плат ASRock Z270 Extreme4 и ASRock Z270 Taichi, мы уже установили оверклокерский потенциал стендового экземпляра Intel Core i5-7600К. При штатном напряжении 1.20 В он оказался весьма невысок – на уровне 4440 МГц.

С более мощной системой охлаждения, такой как, например, СЖО Aerocool Likai 240, на материнской плате ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Professional Gaming i7 нам удавалось достигать стабильной работы данного экземпляра процессора на частоте 4800 МГц при напряжении питания 1.28 В.

Таким образом, в первую очередь разгонный потенциал современных процессоров Intel все же зависит от того, насколько удачным оказался попавший в руки экземпляр, а также от эффективности системы охлаждения. От материнской же платы здесь в первую и главную очередь требуется обеспечение процессора стабильным питанием. И с этим в Z270 SuperCarrier нет совершенно никаких проблем.
*
Итоги*

Материнская плата ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier – это флагман линейки продуктов компании для платформы Intel LGA 1151. Вооруженный до зубов авианосец, основанный на самом топовом чипсете Intel Z270, способный принять на борт самые мощные процессоры Intel шестого и седьмого поколений, полноценный тандем из двух, трех и даже четырех видеокарт NVIDIA или AMD, целый ряд накопителей с интерфейсом M.2, PCIe, SATA Express и SATA 6 Gb/s, любые устройства с интерфейсом ThunderBolt 3/USB 3.1, качественную восьмиканальную акустику или аудиофильские высокоимпедансные наушники. Также плата может подключаться к гигабитным и пятигигабитным проводным сетям, а равно и беспроводным. Все это позволяет построить на основе ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier систему с реально беспрецедентным функционалом.

----------

